# ./nxclient: symbol lookup error: FT_Realloc (solved)

## mv

Ich habe es noch niemals geschafft, den nxclient zum Starten zu bewegen. Als Fehlermeldung kommt immer 

```
./nxclient: symbol lookup error: ./nxclient: undefined symbol: FT_Realloc
```

Das Symbol FT_Realloc sollte eigentlich zu media-libs/freetype gehören, von dem ich Version 2.3.4-r2 installiert habe. Ich habe freetype bereits mehrfach mit verschiedenen LDFLAGS übersetzt (normalerweise benutze ich -Wl,--hash-style=gnu und -Wl,-z,now - letzteres aus Sicherheitsgründen), aber auch mit leeren LDFLAGS gab es keine Veränderung. Tatsächlich scheint strace anzuzeigen, dass gar nicht auf libfreetype.so.6 o.ä. zugegriffen wird. Aber der Fehler tritt trotzdem ziemlich am Anfang auf (also strace gibt nur wenig aus). Hat jemand noch eine Idee, was falsch laufen könnte?Last edited by mv on Thu Jan 03, 2008 7:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

versuche es mal mit diversen Versionen von freetype, oder du installierst nxclient nochmal neu, und schaust ob es neuere testing Versionen gibt.

----------

## mv

Danke für die Antwort.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> versuche es mal mit diversen Versionen von freetype

 

Die neueste ~x86 hatte ich auch schon probiert.

 *Quote:*   

> oder du installierst nxclient nochmal neu, und schaust ob es neuere testing Versionen gibt.

 

Da nxclient binary-only ist, bringt Neuinstallieren leider nichts (deswegen ist auch das Debuggen so schwer).

Seit meinem ersten Versuch von vor ein paar Wochen kamen schon 3-4 neue nxclient-Versionen heraus, und bei jeder trat der selbe Fehler auf.   :Sad: 

----------

## mv

Die Ursache des Problems scheint jetzt geklärt: media-libs/freetype:2 breaks nxclient by disabling FT_CONFIG_OPTION_OLD_INTERNALS

Was mich nur wundert, ist, dass nxclient unter Gentoo bei niemandem jemals hätte laufen können (zumindest nicht seit >=freetype-2.3, was nun doch schon bald ein Jahr her ist).

----------

## mv

Aha, nun ist auch das klar (s. obiger Bug): Ohne export LD_BIND_NOW=1 tritt das Problem nicht gleich beim Start auf.

----------

